# Is this stud damaged?



## 2ndLeaf (Feb 12, 2017)

I am replacing the dry wall in my bathroom. When I remove the old dry wall, I saw this thing on the stud (see attached picture). Initially I thought it's termites damage. But it's hard/solid. What could this be? Do I need to do anything before putting on the new dry wall?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2017)

At first I thought this post was going to be about Havasu, and yes, he's damaged (bionic)...

The spot appears to be a knot with some sap that has leaked, if the wood surrounding it is solid, I'd never worry about it again.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2017)

Pitch or resin pocket in the wood.  Completely natural, nothing to worry about.

And welcome to the site.


----------



## 2ndLeaf (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your feedback. Now I can finish my project with peace of mind


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2017)

If the stud is Douglas fir, the resin is also used for other things
http://eatkamloops.org/healthy-household-douglas-fir-resin-salve-and-liniment/


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 15, 2017)

...so don't be afraid to tear into that wall next time you have a cold!:rofl:


----------

